# Jalapeno peppers for  poppers



## letscook (Jul 2, 2009)

When i make my jalapeno poppers there is 2 ways i make them.
1- stuffed with cream cheese & wrapped with bacon
2- cooked It sauage, lil onion. lil chopped tomatoe, montery jack cheese 

now I like them hot but when I go places I tend to cool them down some to suit all people.  I usually do that by soaking them in water after i remove seeds and membrane and then change the water often and soak for several hours.  Then I will blanch them in hot water to soften them so they cook faster on the grill.  They have always turned out great and I never make enough although I bring a huge tray of them.

What I was wonder is what everyone else Ideas are to tame the heat.

I heard one person say to soak in milk and another one said to add baking soda to the water when soaking them. 

How do you prepare them?


----------



## blissful (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't have experience with being able to tone down the hotness of a jalapeno pepper.
I've grown them, stuffed them and breaded and deep fried them and some are so hot they are inedible and the oil becomes very 'hot' too. (peppers from the garden) While others I've bought haven't been nearly as hot.
Even removing the seeds and membranes, I had no luck.
I'm not sure of the mechanism for cooling the hotness down, but it seems to me that the hotness is in the oil portion of the pepper and not in the water portion.
I'd love to learn more, thank you for the post, I'm all ears. ~Bliss


----------



## letscook (Jul 3, 2009)

soaking them in the water and changing the water often does help - then Ill boil water and put the peppers in there for a few mintues -drain and then repeat and imerse in cold water.  blanching them helps in the cooking time so the pepper get done the same time as the bacon. my mother who doesn't like anything hot, will eat them.


----------



## blissful (Jul 3, 2009)

okay, I'll try it! I just love stuffed jalapeno's in the medium warm way. I'll soak them in cold then blanch in hot and back to cold again the very next time I make them. Thank you!


----------



## JohnL (Jul 3, 2009)

The jalapenos at my local grocery stores have been miserably mild
I hope the ones in my garden will be hotter when they're ready for harvest.


----------

